# Toro Power Clear, Misfire, Loss of power



## Gto_Navy (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello

I have a Toro Power Clear with the 5.5hp motor. Bought this used last year. Was not running right so put a new carb on it and new spark plug.
I don't know how old it is but it does not look like it has a lot of hours on it.

It has a misfire at idle. When you load it down, throwing snow, it does not seem to have the misfire. Smells like it is running rich.

I used it today for about 30 minutes and then it suddenly died. Restarted and died about 10 minutes later. That time it took a while for it to start. Once restarted, it was way down on power.

Removed the spark plug and it was real black. Running rich. Took the carb apart and blew it out. Cleaned the spark plug.

After this it fired right up and ran good for a few minutes. Still smelled rich. Was cutting out and dyeing every few minutes.

Looking for advice. Ignition problems?

Thanks
Gary


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Gary,

Use some Sea Foam gas treatment and have someone check the ignition coil as it sound exactly like its windings are breaking/ separating when it is hot. and put in a properly gapped replacement spark plug too.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Gary









Please don't start multiple threads for the same problem, gets confusing on where you're at with diagnosis and steps taken already.
What was the brand and number of the spark plug you used ?

.


----------



## Gto_Navy (Feb 1, 2021)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF Gary
> View attachment 174982
> 
> 
> ...


I used a Champion plug, new last year. Checked the gap, it is good.
Replaced the coil. But I have not run it for more than a few minutes. 
Snowing today, perhaps I can run it longer this weekend.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## TX610 (Jan 15, 2021)

Gto_Navy said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a Toro Power Clear with the 5.5hp motor. Bought this used last year. Was not running right so put a new carb on it and new spark plug.
> I don't know how old it is but it does not look like it has a lot of hours on it.
> ...


I'm going to be honest I've worked on a heap of these. Carbs are lean running to start with
Doesn't take much to burn piston or rings. These blowers are very light duty. My opinion


----------



## LawnToro (Dec 28, 2018)

What engine is on yours? Some of the early power clears have the Tecumseh 5.5HP flatheads in them.


----------



## TX610 (Jan 15, 2021)

Toro S-140 3hp 2 cycle . 1982 . These run ok for short runs. They will burn the piston and loose compression if run too long.


----------

